# SE Texas fs18 Build



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, after trying to register for about a month now,i finally gave up ,And then i looked in my spam inbox and found my login conformation.Sweet, deal.I know im not a florida man,but i hope everyone doesnt mind a texan here.Here goes! I started building the fs18 about 3 months ago.Ive seen there have been a few on here .So i figured i would share the progress with everyone.


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

More


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.
With all that hull work...
                                  when did you find time to dig the trench?


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

I actually got the inside taped and sanded too.I just havnt taken much pictures yet.Gotta sell my yak ,to fund the rest.
But kayaks come and go with me so no big deal.I pretty much got all my supplies except my epoxy.Ill need a 3 gallon kit to finish i hope.Once i get the epoxy in ,im gonna start grindin it out in the evenings when i can.Im shootin for june or july to finish.Just in time to start flingin the flystick out in the marsh.


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

Brett, thanks for the welcome, i guess we were writing at the same time,Yeah you noticed my oval track huh ;D.If you notice in the earlier pictures its all grass.And now it looks like crap.My wife asked me if i was running laps under their.


----------



## kbuch312 (Feb 17, 2007)

Longrod,

Don't fear the non-Floridian factor here. You will find much interest in your FS18 build, and if you ask for it, many suggestions and much help in fitting her out.

Looks great, keep it up, and keep the updates coming.

BTW, a Clear Lake Shores transplant here. 
Regards,
Kevin
St. Louis, MO


----------



## sfsurfr (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks awesome bro! Well done! Keep us posted with pics and progress b/c I really want to see how this beast turns out! 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

You guys who have the patience to do this just amaze me. I have to admire all the craftsmen out there, because if it was built by me, it wouldn't be floating before I died. Nice lookin' boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. [smiley=beer.gif]

Thanks for sharing the build. I wish I had the skill/time/patients to do that too.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Looks like you are getting it done and with a lot of handicaps. I hope I never have to build a boat "outside again". It looks like it will be a fine boat and I bet it will happen before June.


These boats seem to take a long time to build at first, but after building a few and with help on the glassing it's no more than a two week job. The decks and gunnels take about 30% of the build time. A hull like the D15 can be built in a weekend with a little help.

Best regards,
Frank


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Welcome to Microskiff.com!

I was checking out your build over at bateau.com last week, looking good!

Since I'm getting close to the fairing stage myself, did you use Quickfair? What are your impressions? It seems teh majority is in favor of Quickfair over most anything else, but I'm trying to judge if it's that much better than making my own fairing compound.


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> Welcome to the forum.
> With all that hull work...
> when did you find time to dig the trench?




my yard looked the same when i had my boat flipped  ;D nice looking skiff and welcome to the forum


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the motivating comments fellas.Boat building
is definately new to me.Im happy as long as it floats and gets me from point a to point b.Might look pretty haggard by the time im done but oh well.Kbuch, yeah my daughter actually goes to school in clear lake shores, at stewart.It got pretty nasty down there during ike.B.Lee, i been checking yours out too, your alot further along than me.
That tunnel looks good man .I used quickfair, 3 quarts actually.And im gonna need another order of it too.As far as working with it ,its great.But its real thick,and at times it seems too thick.Im sure you have heard how easy it is to sand too huh.Its true, almost makes you wonder if its too soft.My .02 cents anyway.Till next time


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'm thinking rockport/estes flats reeeeeds 
-anytide


----------



## JoshW (Mar 17, 2007)

Looks good man. What kind of deck configuration are you going with? The plans spec a big cockpit with smaller decks, might want to consider increasing the size of the decks over whats spec'd.

Keep up the progress reports! Look forward to reading em.

Josh


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

A little update, got my supplies on friday and went at it.I got the inside bottom glass in that evening ,sat morning i should say.I laid the fillets and glass tape on the stringers, then tabbed and glassed the frames.I got all but frames a and b in.Im bout to go work on that while i got this awsome weather.I went with the plans and did not extend the deck, i like the large narrow cockpit i think it looks cool.Im not gonna have hatches on the front deck so i made an access through frame b like the plans show.I gonna get a canvas cover with snaps to cover the access, clean it up a little.Anyways ,thats where im at right now.Laters, Longrod




























sorry for the doo doo quality photos


----------



## joshrebel00 (Jan 12, 2010)

Im impressed with yall who build boats. Alot of patients.


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Longrod, I live in League City off of 96. I have been flirting with the idea of the FS for a while. I will trade you a ride in my waterman for a ride in your FS when your build is complete if your up to it?


----------



## natez (Dec 26, 2009)

Ill take you up on that offer if i ever finish this thing that is.Just a question, did you happen to just get your waterman not too long ago?


----------



## natasha1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Yup, got the waterman in May.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Longrod...sooooo, I guess that now that you have Josh's FS18 you've not been putting much time in on your build huh? So what do you think about running the lind sea? What are your thoughts on the design? Do you think the final outcome is worth the construction efforts?


----------



## Conch_and_Cracker (Apr 16, 2010)

looks like you have done an awesome job. and to those who say you don't how we craftsman do it well.....i don't find it to be work, i play every day
should serve you well. i like the way you carried the v aft to a flat, that will give you a softer ride in a head sea
good job


----------

